# How to open a car door with a potato



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Here is a handy tip if you are locked out of your car..





. :wink:

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Ray, link don't work.

Ray.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol:

Try this link


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Typical yank :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Durrrr. Why did I bother.???

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I dont know, why did you bother, come on answer the question. :wink: :wink: it was not up to your usual standard, was disappointed.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Opening a car/van door with a piece of string as shown on another youtube program on the same page is much more disturbing.





Alan


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

rosalan said:


> Opening a car/van door with a piece of string as shown on another youtube program on the same page is much more disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why the buttons are flush now

:wink:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks!
A wave of re-assurance is already coursing through my blue blood.
Alan


----------

